# Reptile Show Pictures!!!



## Killerrookie (Jan 28, 2017)

So I went to the HERPS Reptile show for my birthday gift and was planning on getting new additions and I did!!
I have a ton of photos for you guys to see and sorry if some are crap. 
Have any question just ask me!!
Anyways enjoy!!
First pics are from a tortoise breeder and his company name is Rancho De Tortuga










Now the rest are just pics I took of the rest of the show!


















































I can't post no more so a second post will be coming


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 28, 2017)

These torts are lovely.
The leopards are amazing.
And I love the axolotl, if that's what it was. 
I want them all.
i'd love a snake.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow! $200 for a silly spider? I had no idea!!!


----------



## Killerrookie (Jan 28, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! $200 for a silly spider? I had no idea!!!


Oh there's some bearded dragons for $500 there! I was like no way I would pay that much for a beardie


----------



## Killerrookie (Jan 28, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These torts are lovely.
> The leopards are amazing.
> And I love the axolotl, if that's what it was.
> I want them all.
> i'd love a snake.


You want everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 28, 2017)

Killerrookie said:


> You want everything


Yup. 
But wifey would kill me.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jan 28, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> But wifey would kill me.


Next investment is a Uromastyx for Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 28, 2017)

Killerrookie said:


> Next investment is a Uromastyx for Adam!!



Thanks, mate!


----------

